# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Gjuaje me dicka personin siper.

## Ksanthi

Kete teme e kam hapur dikur ne nje forum tjeter.Shpresoj mos ta kete hapur dikush ketu .



*Pra gjuaje me dicka personin siper*.

----------


## alem_de

me llokume:

----------


## Endless

Alem, e meriton nje fshikullim me shapke banje.

----------


## alem_de

Endelss,ti nje me :  

 

Shapke !!!! hahahaha gezuar pashket.

----------


## Roi

Alem de...

----------


## Shkodrani_79



----------


## Marya

:ngerdheshje:  :perqeshje:  u pa puna

----------


## tetovarja87

hajde lufte e hajde hahahah........

un sdi si ti gjej keta foto....
  me cka t'ju gjuj?!


jam kunder dhunes une....hahah.........e gjeta nje........hah

----------


## RockStar

kete e gjuaj me telefon , se edhe une jam kunder dhunes  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Marya

shaka po bejme, une nuk kam kurajo te vras nje mize  e jo me ti hyp atij gomari :buzeqeshje:  dhe ta perdor..........
 ti tetovare e luftoke dhunen me dhune...............

----------


## tetovarja87

marya as  une...po shiko macen sa trime eshte haha....
po dhuna me dhune luftohet........
doja te postoj ca lule nje here,por pashe kete mace qe vellau ime kishte tek nje doc.i vet dhe mu duke intereasnte per te qeshure  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

tetovare kape se ta qava koken.... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tetovarja87

hahah..........
me shkatrove kraharorin zemer...
une ty te gjujke me kete....

----------


## Roi

E nderrojm pak luften me paq...
Nje gjuajtje e bukur per ty Tetovare, Po ti a nuk munde ta gjesh ne ndonje gjuhe tjeter vetem se ate gjuhen e vrazhed,......

----------


## Roi

Kurse kjo eshte ka e kerkon Shkodranin 79........

----------


## alem_de

Roi e ke bere hak.......................... u pa puna kerciti lufta ne forum.

----------


## e panjohura

Per Ju Roi![IMG]kuku qa tkisha vra.bmp:[/IMG]

----------


## tetovarja87

me nlaif gabimi ime...
nuk perseritet mo....
po ate gjuhe une kam gjuhe te dyte haha..pas shqipes...c'ka te bejme...me maqedonas jetojm...


ja per ju....nje gjuatje me nje gote te bukure hahah

----------


## alem_de

Per ty e pa njohura:Priti................

----------


## alem_de

Per ty Tetovare: .................  Priti.........

----------

